
Dick's Sporting Goods Bringing It's Software Development In-House - pplonski86
https://www.forbes.com/sites/retailwire/2019/04/04/dicks-sporting-goods-foolish-software-development-move/
======
diminoten
An interesting move, to be sure, but I can't help but wonder if other shops of
their size could also benefit. Many large retailers already do this, don't
they?

